

2010 Startup School: October 16 at Stanford - pg
http://www.startupschool.org/index.html

======
il
Can anyone who has attended a past Startup School share their experience?
What's the general atmosphere of the event? Is it similar to other conferences
you've attended? Does it offer value on its own merits, or is it simply a day-
long sales pitch for YC?

~~~
yuntao
A question in the similar category: how many people were invited to past
Startup School? Less than one hundred? In the hundreds?

~~~
il
Googling reveals 750 attendees:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eU-e6C9...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eU-e6C9Afl8J:startupschool.org/)

No idea how many applied, of course. Given the HN audience, it could have been
thousands.

------
grinich
For anyone on the East Coast, we're having a similar event at MIT in
September, open to anyone.

<http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/>

~~~
eposts
Any details on the speakers?

~~~
arfrank
<http://www.startupschool.org/speakers.html>

~~~
icey
I assume he meant for Startup Bootcamp

~~~
arfrank
Yeah, I misread. Apologies. I too am interested in the speakers for Startup
Bootcamp

------
philwelch
A few interesting new speakers this time: Andy Bechtolsheim (Sun), Ron Conway,
Tom Preston-Warner (GitHub) and Brian Chesky (Airbnb).

~~~
replicatorblog
Brian gave the student commencement address at RISD the year we graduated, it
was a masterpiece, unrivaled in the annals of higher education. I have HIGH
hopes for this talk.

~~~
aberman
I wasn't there, but I can imagine. Brian is a beast.

------
cperciva
Will this be recorded for those of us who can't make it down to the bay area?

~~~
arfrank
Last years talks were live streamed if I recall and are still accessible at:
<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>. I'd say its safe to assume that'd also
be the case this year.

~~~
jl
Yes, you can catch the talks on Justin.tv again this year.

~~~
cperciva
Thanks!

I'd personally prefer having talks downloadable in a standard format (say,
mpeg) rather than only via justin.tv, but they're still much better than
nothing. (Or maybe they have a download feature I haven't been able to find?)

~~~
riffer
I just let them load in my browser and grab them out of my Flash cache

ls -ltr /var/folders/jH/jH90qqJaGnOB1gJOwGbGKE+++TI/TemporaryItems/

on my Mac

~~~
sabj
Not the most elegant solution, especially from an encoding / portability
perspective.

BUT, happy they're stream-able period! I will sadly not be in the area, but
look forward to seeing it online.

------
alain94040
The lack of startup school this year is a big reason why I organized the
founder conference. And then I bump into pg, and ask him how come there was no
startup school this year. Of course there is one, he said. We just didn't
announce it yet.

Now he did :-)

~~~
pg
You could have just emailed me and asked.

~~~
alain94040
Here was my thought process: I had attended AngelConf last year, and wanted to
see if it was going to happen again. I checked that site, and it was still the
old stuff, and the time was up. So I assumed AngelConf was a one-time thing.

Later on, I wondered about startup school and did the same thing: I checked
the web site, and nothing new... So my brain recognized a pattern: you guys
must be too busy this year to do those conferences. So I was convinced that
startup school was not happening. Therefore I didn't even think of asking you.
Until I met you and asked you _why_ you were not doing it anymore, which
proves how convinced I was that my brain was smart :-)

[apologies for the long and boring explanation, but now you know - next time,
I suggest putting a small link saying it's coming again in 2010, and my brain
won't make the wrong inferrence]

~~~
immad
AngelConf was run in 2010 too. <http://angelconf.com/>

------
csmeder
Paul, is there any way we can get a confirmation email that our submission was
added? A confirmation email would set me at ease after submitting something I
care so much about.

~~~
pg
If you got the confirmation page afterward, we got it.

------
limedaring
I'm semi-technical — designer and front-end developer and building my own
startup at the moment. However, since the conference is centered around
programmers, I'm wondering whether I'll be accepted to go (application already
submitted). Any other designers/front-end people go to last years?

------
bmcnamara82
Anything planned for the Midwest?

~~~
pg
<http://hipmunk.com>

~~~
stevejohnson
So, no then? I'm pretty sure he didn't ask his question because he was unaware
of the existence of flight. Your link initially led me to believe that there
is actually some other conference called Hipmunk in the Midwest, but instead
it was a LetMeGoogleThatForYou.com-style flight search page.

For those of you actually interested in events in the Midwest, I can tell you
that we're doing some interesting things in Cleveland that I can scrounge up
more information about. Nothing conference-level that I'm aware of, but events
with founders and incubators are becoming more and more frequent.

Edit: Cleveland Startup Weekend is in November and there's some sort of
kickoff party in a few days. <http://cleveland.startupweekend.org/>

~~~
jackowayed
I think PG hears a lot about location ("We're the YC of Alaska!", "Do we
_have_ to move if we get into YC?") and is getting tired of it. If you want to
start a startup, moving to a startup hotspot will help a lot. If you want to
attend cool conferences, move somewhere that frequently has cool conferences,
or be willing to get on a plane for a good event.

The Midwest won't have a successful Startup School clone (at least not with
speakers of this caliber) because it's not dense enough with startup people.
Maybe there are enough people to make the event worthwhile in all of the
Midwest, but it's such a huge area that a lot of people would still be facing
very long drives or flying.

When people say "I want an event like this in <my region>", they really mean
"I want an event like this within a 2 hour drive of my house, preferably
closer." They don't mean "I live in Ohio and would happily travel to Kansas
for this event." If someone were to announce an event like this in, say,
Minneapolis, a lot of people form Indiana and Ohio would realize that that's
not what they had in mind when they asked for a Startup School clone in the
Midwest.

And now PG's invested in a flight comparison startup, so just as people
sometimes link to <http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/>, he can link to
Hipmunk to say "just fucking fly here."

~~~
pg
I didn't mean anything quite so rude. I meant it more as invitation. Lots of
the people who come to Startup School fly in to do it. That's why we have 2
weeks between acceptances and the date of the event-- so people can buy cheap
plane tickets.

~~~
nico
No cheap tickets from Chile on such short notice though... :(

------
h34t
Are there typically ancillary events planned before/after? If accepted I'll be
flying some distance to attend, and would love the chance at more time for
conversation with the like-minded.

~~~
mahipal
Last year, there was some sort of food-based reception right afterwards on
campus. For the evening, a few YC companies threw after-parties at their
offices in SF.

------
ashishbharthi
I think the session should be live streamed or recorded and hosted somewhere
for non valley people. pg?

~~~
akkartik
Always is. Details will follow, I'm sure.

~~~
profitoftruth85
It will be on justin.tv

------
Lamhoiming
Great

------
maxklein
I'll not apply for this one, but for the next one, I'll apply, and (big) maybe
I get accepted. I think it would be a pretty interesting experience.

